# TMS (Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation)



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

I am alive an kicking... I'm doing almost 100 procent better after 7 sessions of TMS. I would recommend everyone to do this. I can't say it will work for you but I am living proof that blank mind CAN BE CURED!!!!!

SYMOTOMS
Dementia
Anhedonia
Brain dead
No thoughts
Nothing
Wanted dead
I didn't care about anything 
Couldn't feel hungry
Couldn't feel thirsty 
Couldn't sleep but never tired. 
List goes on and on.

Keep up the hope!

Love, 
[email protected]


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

That's great!


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

You finally cure ? Thks


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Thats great! Its reassuring to know that people can and do get better.


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

Few questions people are asking me:
How I start to feel better... After 3 or 4 sessions people around me notice me getting more chatty.. More social and more spontaneous. I didn't notice shit. I kept denying it. But after 4 or 5 treatments I noticed it to.. I couldn't believe it. It was so gradually I didn't even notice. 
Side effects. First treatments I had 1 time I was totally out of my body and I noticed I couldn't hear well.. The tms equipment is very loud so it can damage your ears. U need ear plugs. They didn't tell me this. But it went away

Target on the right and left dlpfc. 10 sec left then 50 sec nothing etc for 20min and right continously for 20min.

Medicine. Anti depressants. Anti psychotica. Sleeping pills. Adhd medication. I had lamotrigine. Different herbs like CBD. Nothing worked. I stopped taking everything. I was so numbed I didn't even feel any side effect from quitting.

Love
Didi (fake name) ❤


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Dat is super didi!!! Ik had je een mail gestuurd, je had een facebook groep doorgestuurd, ik ben daar nu lid van.

Momenteel ben ik nog steeds in psychisch opname, veel medicatie testen.. nu test ik, invega soluim en sertraline....

Mijn stemming is er op voorruit gegaan maar voel me nog steeds heel erg in een droom en daardoor suïcidaal.

Ik heb nu iets heel interessants gelezen over vitamine b3, ik denk dat ik dat ga proberen in hoge dossis.

hier wat info.

http://www.doctoryourself.com/niacinreviews.html

Ik ben echt blij dat je beter gaat!!!

groetjes g


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

https://ingcen.wordpress.com

My website. Just to help others.


----------

